# لماذا تصلي في حين أن الله يعلم ما تريده ؟  لماذا لا يوقف الله الشر من الأرض ؟ ماذا عن البركات واللعنات والمؤمن ؟ هل بركات المؤمن في العهد الجديد روحي



## SALVATION (23 يناير 2009)

*لماذا تصلي في حين أن الله يعلم ما تريده ؟  لماذا لا يوقف الله الشر من الأرض ؟ ماذا عن البركات واللعنات والمؤمن ؟ هل بركات المؤمن في العهد الجديد روحي*

_إيجار الله على الأرض

 هل سألت نفسك يوما :

لماذا الله صامت ولا يفعل شيئا ناحية الشر في الأرض ؟ لماذا لا يجعل كل الناس مؤمنين؟ 

لماذا نصلي لله في حين أنه يعلم الشيء الذي نريده لماذا لا يفعله دون أن نصلي له؟

هل الله هو المسؤل عن الحوادث والمصائب والكوارث والزلالزل والتشوهات في الأطفال المولودة ؟ 

أذا  كان الله هو المتحكم في الأرض اذا لماذا يسكت على كل هذا ؟


أريد أن أشرح أساس كتابي, أسميه "إيجار الله على الأرض" الذي سوف يجيبك على كل هذه الأسئلة.

هذا هو الأساس الجذري للأجابة على كل هذه الأسئلة وأؤمن أنه سوف يجيب على كم هائل من الأسئلة التي تدور في العقول وتحير أي مؤمن.

 أرجو أن تهتم بقراءة كل النصوص الكتابية كلها حتى وأن كنت تحفظها عن ظهر قلب وهذا لتكون مستندا على الكتاب وليس على تعليم أشخاص. 

 (ملحوظة : كل نصوص الكتاب من ترجمة كتاب الحياة, وقصدت ذلك لكي تكون الترجمة بلغة سهلة ومفهومة ودقيقة.)


"أيجار الله على الأرض"

في تكوين  1 : 26 - 30 (26)ثُمَّ قَالَ اللهُ :«لِنَصْنَعِ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا، كَمِثَالِنَا، فَيَتَسَلَّطَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ، وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ، وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَعَلَى كُلِّ زَاحِفٍ يَزْحَفُ عَلَيْهَا» (27) فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ (28) وَبَارَكَهُمُ اللهُ قَائِلاً لَهُمْ: «أَثْمِرُوا وَتَكَاثَرُوا وَامْلَأُوا الأَرْضَ وَأَخْضِعُوهَا. وَتَسَلَّطُوا عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ، وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ حَيَوَانٍ يَتَحَرَّكُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ» (29) ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ كُلَّ أَصْنَافِ الْبُقُولِ الْمُبْزِرَةِ الْمُنْتَشِرَةِ عَلَى كُلِّ سَطْحِ الأَرْضِ، وَكُلَّ شَجَرٍ مُثْمِرٍ مُبْزِرٍ، لِتَكُونَ لَكُمْ طَعَاماً (30) أَمَّا الْعُشْبُ الأَخْضَرُ فَقَدْ جَعَلْتُهُ طَعَاماً لِكُلٍّ مِنْ وُحُوشِ الأَرْضِ وَطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ وَالْحَيَوَانَاتِ الزَّاحِفَةِ، وَلِكُلِّ مَا فِيهِ نَسَمَةُ حَيَاةِ». وَهَكَذَا كَانَ.

 الله هو خالق الأرض و الأنسان. الله هو المالك الحقيقي للأرض. 

دعونا نرى الأنسان في كل مراحله :

1. الأنسان قبل السقوط في الخطيئة ,

2. الأنسان بعد السقوط في الخطيئة ,

3. الأنسان بعد فداء يسوع الكامل له. (التي نعيش نحن فيها الأن)


1. الأنسان قبل السقوط في الخطية :
الرب أعطى الأرض للأنسان  (الذين مولودون كمؤمنين به وكأولاده)  وقال له أخضعها وتسلط عليها أي على الارض ومافيها. في قصد الله - ولازال مستمرا في قصده الأن - أن يكون الأنسان هو سيد الأرض بتفويض من الله, وأعطى الأرض للأنسان لفترة من الزمن كأيجار ليكون أدم ونسله أسياد ورؤساء الأرض.

 مزمور 115 : 16 (16) السَّمَاوَاتُ لِلرَّبِّ وَحْدَهُ، أَمَّا الأَرْضُ فَوَهَبَهَا لِبَنِي آدَمَ

الرب يريد أن يكون الأنسان (المؤمنين حاليا) مثله على الأرض, بعد الله مباشرة على الارض.

مزمور 8 : 4 – 9 : (4) أُسَائِلُ نَفْسِي: مَنْ هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ (نحن البشر) حَتَّى تَهْتَمَّ بِهِ؟ أَوِ «ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ» (يسوع) حَتَّى تَعْتَبِرَهُ؟ (5) جَعَلْتَهُ أَدْنَى قَلِيلاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ (الملائكة هي ألوهيم في العبري والتي تعني الله أي أن الأنسان وضع قليلا من الله, أي بعد الله مباشرة وأعلى من الملائكة) إِلَى حِينٍ، ثُمَّ كَلَّلْتَهُ بِالْمَجْدِ وَالْكَرَامَةِ (6) وَأَعْطَيْتَهُ السُّلْطَةَ عَلَى كُلِّ مَا صَنَعَتْهُ يَداكَ. أَخْضَعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ. (7) الْغَنَمَ وَالْبَقَرَ وَجَمِيعَ الْمَوَاشِي، وَوُحُوشَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ أَيْضاً، (8) وَالطُّيُورَ والأَسْمَاكَ وَجَمِيعَ الْحَيَوَانَاتِ الْمَائِيَّةِ. (9) أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ سَيِّدُنَا، مَا أَعْظَمَ اسْمَكَ فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ!


هذه الأية تنطبق على الأنسان البشر (قبل السقوط) وعلي أبن الأنسان يسوع أيضا لأنه تجسد وصار أنسان مثلنا.

أذا الأنسان هو سيد و رب و ملك و متسلط على الأرض. والله هو ملكه وسيده أي ان الأنسان ملك على الأرض وما فيها والله ملك على الملوك (البشر) ,
والأنسان رب على الأرض وما فيها والله هو رب على الأرباب (البشر).

 - والأن دعني اركز هنا على نقطة هامة,

 أذا كنت أنت مالك 10 فدادين من الأرض الزراعية, وأعطيت أحد الأصدقاء هذه الأرض كأيجار لفترة من الزمن تبدأ من سنة 2000 تنتهي في 2020,
 فأثناء فترة الأيجار هذه لا يحق لك أن تتدخل في أي شيء من الأرض الا بأذن صديقك المؤجرة الأرض له. ولا يحق لك أن تأمره : " أزرع هذه السنة طماطم لأني صاحب الأرض فأني أمرك أن تفعل ذلك"

لا يحق لك فعل ذلك لأن المستأجر مالك الي أن تنتهي فترة أيجاره بعد سنة 2020.  بعد ذلك التاريخ يمكنك أن تفعل ما تشاء في أرضك.

هكذا الله, أعطى الأنسان الأرض كأيجار لفترة من الزمن التي لها بداية ونهاية حددها الله بنفسه.
ورغم أن الله يتصف بالقوة ولكنه لن يستخدم قوته في كسر كلمته التي هي نفسه.
لذا بالرغم أن الله يتصف بأنه قادر على كل شيء لكنه يتصف أيضا بالألتزام بكلمته, أي الله لا يستطيع أن يفعل شيء على الأرض إلا بسماح من الأنسان (ونسله) الذي أجر له الأرض. لأن الأنسان هو سيد الأرض في هذه الفترة.

هذا هو السبب الذي كان يسأل الرب يسوع المرضى ويقول :"أتريد أن تبرأ...." كنت أستعجب لماذا كان الرب يسأل هذا السؤال, أليس واضحا أنه يريد أن يبرأ وإكتشفت بعد ذلك أن الله لا يستطيع أن يفعل شيء بدون سماحنا له. وليس كما كانوا يجيبونني في فصول مدارس الأحد أنا وصغير ويقولون لي :"أن الله يريد أن يسمع صوتنا..." ,  لا, بل لأنه يحتاج لسماحنا له.

لهذا السبب لا يصح أن تصلي كما يصلي الكثيرين من المؤمنين "لا تسمح يارب بهذه المشكلة...." لأنك أنت من تسمح أولا مما يجعل الله يسمح نتيجة لسماحك. وأيضا لأن الله من أساسه لا يسمح بالمشاكل إلا إذا أنت سمحت أي أن الموضوع هو في يدك. لذا إسمح بدخول الرب بدلا من إبليس,
 صلي كالآتي : " يارب أنا لا أسمح بهذا المرض (أو العقم) الذي من يد إبليس  وأسمح بشفائك لي (أو قدرة الإنجاب). بإسم يسوع.آمين" 

الرب أراد أن الأنسان يكون سيد الأرض ويكون الأنسان مسود من الله وخاضع لألله لكي يسمح لألله بالدخول الرسمي على الأرض. أي أن الإنسان رب وملك الأرض والله هو رب الأرباب وملك الملوك(البشر).

قبل السقوط , كان الأنسان مبارك لأنه تحت (خاضع) الله الذي يبارك فقط والذي يبارك لا يلعن. ما قاله لهم الله أثمروا وأكثروا وأخضعوا الأرض لكم .... . 

 لــم يكن هناك مرض أو سقم أو ضعف جسدي ولكن كان الأنسان عليه أن يأكل حتى يحافظ على هذا الجسد . 

لم يكن هناك أعواز لأي شيء للأنسان لأنه كان مسدد الأحتياج في كل النواحي.
لم يكن أبليس رئيس هذا العالم بل الأنسان هو رئيس هذا العالم وما فيه والنبات والهواء والحيوان .
كانت علاقة الأنسان بألله كانت مفتوحة على الله مباشرة من روح الأنسان الى الله الروح ومن روح الله الي روح الأنسان. حيث كان الله يقابل أدم في الجنة بلا شك لأن الله روح والأنسان مثل الله كائن روحي يمتلك نفس يسكن في جسد فكان يعبد الله بروحه.


 لاحظ أن: الأنسان كائن روحي, هذا الكائن الروحي يمتلك نفس (وهو ليس نفس في حد ذاته) وهذا الكائن الروحي يسكن في مكان أسمه جسد (وهو ليس جسد في حد ذاته).

شجرة معرفة الخير والشر كانت رمزا وبداية للعشور وكأن الله يقول للأنسان " أنت ياأدم سيد الأرض ولكنني أريدك أن تدخلني على الأرض لأباركك أئذن لي رسمي لأدخل وأباركك وذلك عن طريق العشور التي تخصصها لي " 

كان الأنسان يدفع عشوره للرب, أي الله متدخل في الأرض بسبب سماح أدم له ليباركه.

لم يطلب الله من الأنسان بأن لا يأكل من هذه الشجرة لأغاظته بل لخيره,

ولكن كيف هذا ؟ 
الأجابة : هناك قانون في مملكة (ملكوت) السماء التي يرأسها الله ونجده في رومية 6 : 16 (16) أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّكُمْ عِنْدَمَا تُقَدِّمُونَ (أنتم) أَنْفُسَكُمْ عَبِيداً لِلطَّاعَةِ، تَكُونُونَ لِلَّذِي تُطِيعُونَهُ عَبِيداً: إِمَّا لِلْخَطِيئَةِ فَإِلَى الْمَوْتِ، وَإِمَّا لِلطَّاعَةِ فَإِلَى الْبِرِّ



أي عندما نطيع الله ننزل ونصيرعبيد تحته بأختيارنا و نكون مؤهلين وفي الوضع السليم بأن ننال منه بركاته. أي في متناول يد ومتاحين لألله لنأخذ منه بركاتنا التي يريد أن يعطينا أياها لأنه محبة وعطاياه صالحة Good.

 كما يقول الكتاب في يعقوب 1 : 17 كل عطية صالحة (good) وكل موهبة تامة ((perfect هي نازلة من فوق من عند أبي الأنوار  ....  . فالمرض والعوز (الفقر) ليسوا صالحين والدليل أننا فينا الطبيعة المضادة لهم و نكرههم و لقد ذكروا من ضمن قائمة اللعنات في تثنية 28 التي في نفس الأصحاح أعطانا الله الطريقة لنتحاشاها وهي بأطاعتنا لكلمته فننال البركات.



2. سقوط أدم (الملك) :

لأن أبليس كان في السماء قبل سقوطه فهو يعلم قوانين السماء فأستغل نفس القانون الذي أستعمله الله تَكُونُونَ لِلَّذِي تُطِيعُونَهُ عَبِيد وأقترح على أدم أن يفعل شيء أي أن يطيعه في شيء ليصير أدم (الملك) عبد له. 

لاحظ ليس لأبليس قوة عليك. ما يمتلكه فقط هو أقتراحات في أفكارنا. وأن أعطيناه أرضا في أفكارنا يتحول هذا الأقتراح الى فعل أرادي نقوم به. لا يمتلك أبليس القدرة أن يجبرنا على شيء.

 وعندما قال أبليس الكاذب لأدم "بأنه سيصير مثل الله" كان على أدم أن يذكر نفسه في وقت التجربة بكلمة الله , مثلما فعل الرب يسوع ويقول لأبليس :  
" أنا الرب جعلني ملك وسيد هنا على الأرض أنا لا أسمح لك بخداعي بأن تنسيني هويتي وأصلي , أنني سيد عليك وعلى الأرض والرب سيد علي وأنا لا أحتاج أن أسعى لأصير مثل الله لأن الله جعلني مثله على الأرض والدليل انه خلقني على صورته وأخضع كل شيء تحت قدمي بما فيهم أنت يا أبليس ."

 ولكن أدم لم يفعل ذلك, وأطاع أبليس فصار أدم عبد لأبليس, (حسب القانون السابق) , وبذلك سرق أبليس - بطريقة غير شرعية - السلطان الذي منحه الله لأدم وصار أبليس رئيس سلطان الهواء ورئيس هذا العالم .



 فتحكم أبليس في الأرض وأدخل الموت واللعنات للعالم واللذان هما نظامه وشخصيته.

رومية 5 : 17 (17)فَمَا دَامَ الْمَوْتُ بِمَعْصِيَةِ الإِنْسَانِ الْوَاحِدِ، قَدْ مَلَكَ بِذَلِكَ الْوَاحِدِ، ....



دخل الموت: موت الجسد موت الخلية موت العضو موت السعادة موت كل ما كان مبارك من الله.

 ملحوظات هامة:

   1.  صارت هناك لعنات على أدم والأرض ليست كعقوبة من الله ولكن بسبب ما فعله أدم.
لاحظ قول الرب:  "... ملعونة الأرض بسببك ...."
ولم يقل "أنا بألعن الأرض لأنك فعلت ذلك...."  , لا بل قال "ملعونة بسببك..."

 كأن الله يقول : "أنت من فعلت ذلك ولست أنا, أنت من أسلمت الأرض لسيد فاسد, و سبب ذلك اللعنة عليك وعلى زوجتك وعلى الأرض من براكين وزلازل و خراب لأن أبليس صار هو الرئيس...."

الله لديه طبيعة واحدة أن يبارك . 
وهذه تظهر في أول كلماته مع أبراهيم "...أباركك وتكون بركة..."   واللسان الذي يبارك لا يلعن.

   2.  لم يخرج الرب أدم من الجنة كعقوبة بل فعل ذلك لخيره. 

 أذا لماذا طرده ؟ 

طرده لئلا يأكل من شجرة الحياة فيحيا للأبد في هذا الوضع المؤسف تحت سيد قاسي . يفضل أن لا يأكل منها لكي لا يظل طويلا تحت سيادة أبليس ولأنه أن ظل حيا سيكون لمدة 4000 الي أن يأتي الحل لكل المشكلة – يسوع مبارك أسمه.



ولكن رغم كل ماحدث, لازال عقد الأيجار الأصلي في السماء ينص على : " أن الأرض  أعطيت لبني أدم وأن أدم رئيسها..." و هذا لم يتغير بالظروف التي حدثت.

و مالك الأرض - الله لكي ينقذ الأنسان في أثناء فترة الأيجار كان عليه أن يدخل الأرض رسميا من خلال أدم رئيس الأرض الحالي والمؤجرة له الأرض .

وهذا عن طريق الأنسان يسوع الممسوح (المسيح).

يسوع يعتبر أبن مالك الأرض (الله), و أيضا يعتبر أبن المؤجر اليه الأرض (أدم).

حتى يسوع لكي يأتي كان على الأنسان أن يدعوه ويسمح له بالمجيء لكي يدخل رسمي على الأرض وهذا عن طريق أشخاص كانوا يسمحون لروح الله أن يمليهم كلمات لكي ينطقوها بلسانهم بأن يقولوا لمدة 4000 سنة وهؤلاء هم الأنبياء الذين ظلوا يقولون :

 "هناك من سيأتي ليخلص العالم من ذلك الذي أدخله الأنسان على الأرض وهذا الشخص سيكون ممسوح من الله  "

كانوا ليس فقط يتنبأون عن مجيء يسوع الممسوح. بل يسمحون بأدخاله على الأرض بطريقة رسمية. 


وهذه الكلمات صارت جسدا وحلت بيننا. يوحنا 1 : 1 . أي يسوع الممسوح


في أثناء الفترة ما بين سقوط أدم و تجسد يسوع دخل الله في عهد (أو في عقد) مع الأنسان من طرفين هما :

1. الله – المالك للأرض.

2. الأنسان – المؤجرة له الأرض.

أعطى الرب كلمته التي عندما يطيعها الأنسان يصير عبدا لله بأطاعته الأختيارية لها. وليس تعجيزا أوأغاظة للانسان.
بهذا نفس القانون الذي ذكرته بالأعلى يخرج الأنسان من تحت يد أبليس ويدخل تحت يد الله. والذين كانوا يحبوا الرب كانوا فعلا يستمتعون ببركات حرفية جسدية هنا على الأرض.


أي أن الله يريد أن يبارك الأنسان وذلك بأن يسمح له الأنسان بأطاعته وصاياه فيصيرعبد لله ثانية.
وهذه الوصايا سهلة وليست تعجيزية والأختيار في يد الأنسان بأن يحيا بها.

- تثنية 28 : 2-3 :.....(2) وَإِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ لِصَوْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِكُمْ فَإِنَّ جَمِيعَ هَذِهِ الْبَرَكَاتِ تَنْسَكِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَتُلاَزِمُكُمْ. (3) تَكُونُونَ مُبَارَكِينَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَمُبَارَكِينَ فِي الْحُقُولِ..... 

- تثنية 30 : 11,  19- 20 : (11)إِنَّ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ الْيَوْمَ مِنْ وَصَايَا لَيْسَتْ مُتَعَذِّرَةً عَلَيْكُمْ وَلاَ بَعِيدَةَ الْمَنَالِ
 (19) هَا أَنَا أُشْهِدُ عَلَيْكُمُ الْيَوْمَ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ. قَدْ وَضَعْتُ ....أَمَامَكُمُ الْحَيَاةَ وَالْمَوْتَ، الْبَرَكَةَ  وَاللَّعْنَةَ. فَاخْتَارُوا الْحَيَاةَ لِتَحْيَوْا أَنْتُمْ وَنَسْلُكُمْ (20)إِذْ تُحِبُّونَ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكُمْ وَتُطِيعُونَ صَوْتَهُ وَتَتَمَسَّكُونَ بِهِ، لأَنَّهُ هُوَ حَيَاتُكُمْ،.....


لاحظ أن هناك شرطا  " اذا "  لتأتي عليهم هذه البركات والأختيار في يد الأنسان وليس الله لأنه أرسل لنا الطريقة التي بها نتفادى  اللعنة وننزل تحت البركة, فعلينا أن نعيش بها وأن حدث أن أتت علي المؤمن لعنة فهذا بسببه أي بسبب المؤمن وليس الله.



3. الأنسان بعد فداء يسوع الكامل له :

هذا هو أسترداد الذي أضاعه أدم عن طريق يسوع له كل كل المجد.

رومية 5 : 17 (17)فَمَا دَامَ الْمَوْتُ بِمَعْصِيَةِ الإِنْسَانِ الْوَاحِدِ، قَدْ مَلَكَ بِذَلِكَ الْوَاحِدِ، فَكَمْ بِالأَحْرَى يَمْلِكُ فِي الْحَيَاةِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الْوَاحِدِ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَنَالُونَ فَيْضَ النِّعْمَةِ وَعَطِيَّةَ الْبِرِّ  الْمَجَّانِيَّةَ. 

الترجمة الموسعة Amplified  تقول: " نتسلط و نملك كملوك في هذه الحياة بالمسيح يسوع الذي أفتدانا"

 هللويا !!!! نعمة الله تفوق جدا جدا جدا ما فعله أبليس والخطيئة. لذا فهي تغطيها وتفوقها وتغلبها.


يسوع جاء ليطلب و ليخلص ما قد هلك (سلطان الأنسان على الأرض و كل شيء فعله أبليس من لعنات ومصائب لأن كلها من صناعة أبليس) 

 جاء يسوع ليصير لعنة لكي تصير علينا نحن المؤمنين به كل بركات أبراهيم وهي بركات روحية ونفسية وجسدية فعندما تقرأ تثنية 28 : 1 – 14 و خروج 23 : 24 – 28 أرجو أن تقرأهم لترى أن البركات التي هي من حقك الأن هي جسدية مثل الصحة والسعادة والتسديد الفائض لأحتياجاتك المادية والنسل (الأنجاب)  والسلام والحماية.


بما أن الرب يقول في الكتاب " لتصير بركات أبراهيم علينا نحن المؤمنين الأن." فهي من حقنا الآن.

غلاطية 3 : 9 , 13 -  14 (9)إِذَنِ الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى مَبْدَأِ الإِيمَانِ (نحن) يُتبَارَكُونَ مَعَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْمُؤْمِنِ.

(13) إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ حَرَّرَنَا بِالْفِدَاءِ مِنْ لَعْنَةِ الشَّرِيعَةِ، إِذْ صَارَ لَعْنَةً عِوَضاً عَنَّا، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ كُتِبَ: «مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ» (14)لِكَيْ تَصِلَ بَرَكَةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِلَى الأُمَمِ (نحن) فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، فَنَنَالَ عَنْ طَرِيقِ الإِيمَانِ موعد الرُّوحَ (أي الوعد الذي وعد به الروح القدس لنا) .

 لازال أبليس رئيس هذا العالم لأن هناك من لازالوا يسمحون بدخوله على الأرض - أي الغير مولودون من الله. ولكن نحن نسود ونتسلط كملوك الأن في هذه الحياة بيسوع المسيح الذي أفتدانا. رومية 5 : 17 نسود على أجسادنا وعلى صحتنا وعلى أموالنا نستمتع بحماية الرب لنا. ولا يمكن أن نسود على أشخاص بل على ذواتنا وعلى ممتلكاتنا.
والرب أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة (وبالطبع أنقذنا من أعمال الظلمة أيضا) ونقلنا لملكوت أبنه المحبوب كولوسي 1 : 13 وأعطانا أن نكون مؤهلين لننال الميراث ( بركاته ) الذي لنا أن نأخذه .

 الرب يريد ويشاء أن من ولدوا منه لا تأتي عليهم لعنة لأن يسوع أفتدانا من لعنة الناموس (المرض والعقم والفقر والدمار وعدم الحماية والأمان و الموت في عمر مبكر ....للمزيد لتعرف اللعنات أقرأ تثنية 28 : 15 – 68)

 تابع_​


----------



## SALVATION (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تصلي في حين أن الله يعلم ما تريده ؟  لماذا لا يوقف الله الشر من الأرض ؟ ماذا عن البركات واللعنات والمؤمن ؟ هل بركات المؤمن في العهد الجديد ر*

_*هناك سؤال يسأله الكثيرون :
هل يمكن أن تأتي لعنة على المؤمن ؟ 

نعم, رغم فداء يسوع له من اللعنات. ولكن هذا سببه تقصير من المؤمن بسبب عدم المعرفة.
وكما يقول الكتاب لا تأتي لعنة الا وبسبب أمثال 26 : 2 , وهذه الأسباب الأتية في الشخص وليس الله :

1.    عدم معرفته بهذا الحق الكتابي: التعليم الذي شرحته قبلا . فيهلك المؤمن بسبب عدم معرفته هوشع 4 : 6 . وأن مات مؤمن بسبب مرض ما هذا هو العيان ولكن الحقيقة أنه مات بسبب عدم معرفته بما له في يسوع المسيح.

2.    المعرفة الخطأ: وهي الأخطر حيث يستمع الشخص الى تعاليم غير كتابية تقول أن الله يعلمك درس بالمرض و المصائب ..... ويستغلون عدم مراجعة الناس لتعاليمهم وجهلهم بالكلمة مما يعطي أبليس مكان,
نحن من نعطي أبليس ونحن من نمنع أبليس من أن يكون له وطأة قدم  ومكان في حياتنا.  هذا جاء في أفسس 4 : 21 - 32

3.    وجود ثغرة في حياة الؤمن : قد يكون المؤمن لديه معرفة ولكنه لا يسلك بالتقوى (التشبه بالله )  ومن الملحوظ أن كل البركات مشروطة ليس أستفزازا من الله للأنسان بل ليدخل الله رسمي في حياة الأنسان بأطاعة وصاياه. 
1 تيموثاوس 4 : 8  أَمَّا التَّقْوَى فَنَافِعَةٌ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لأَنَّ فِيهَا وَعْداً بِالْحَيَاةِ الْحَاضِرَةِ (الأن) وَالآتِيَةِ.

4.    نقص المعرفة عن كيف يأخذ ما له: قد يعرف الشخص ما له في المسيح ولكن لا يعرف كيف يمتلكه.
وهذا علاجه أن يعرف ويدرس عن دروس الأيمان. كيف يمارس أيمانه ليخرج من المشكلة أو لينال شفاءه الجسدي....

5.    عدم سلوكه بما يعرفه: فيليبي 4 : 9 وَاعْمَلُوا بِمَا تَعَلَّمْتُمْ وَتَلَقَّيْتُمْ وَسَمِعْتُمْ مِنِّي وَمَا رَأَيْتُمْ فِيَّ.  أي أن هناك من يعرف ما له في المسيح وكيف يأخذه لكنه لا يعيش به.

 لذاعلينا أن نحذر من ان نلوم الله بأنه الفاعل لهذه المصائب والحوادث والكوارث والأمراض والموت والمشاكل أو موت أحد أحبائنا والتشوهات التي تدعى الناس أنه خلقية ولكنها شيطانية....

هذه الأتهامات التي نوجهها لله هي بسبب ما قبلناه قبلا من تعاليم بعيدة عن كلمة الله التي تقول أن الله متحكم في كل شيء على الأرض,    وهذا خطأ,
 بل أبليس هو رئيس العالم ولكن الرب متحكم في أواخر الأمور مثل ما سنرى في نهاية الأرض. ولكن قبل هذه النهاية من يسمح لله بأن يملك عليه سينقذه الأن في هذه الحياة من سلطان وأعمال الظلمة ويتمتع هنا على الأرض ببركات الرب عليه. وهذا لا يعني خلو الحياة من المشاكل بل يعني أنه سينتصرعلى المشاكل . أي أنك تعيش نصف الأية الذي أهمله الكثير الذي يقول ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم. أي أنك يمكن أن تأخذ شفائك من الأمراض الجسدية وحل للمشاكل فعليا وليس بأن يعطيك قدرة على أحتمالها بل الله اله عملي ويريد أن يحل المشكلة التي تواجهها.



وعلينا أن نحذر بأن نقول أن هذه الأمراض والمشاكل واللعنات بأنها بسماح منه ومن يقول ذلك يقصد أنه بأمكان الله أن يوقف ذلك الذي حدث أن أراد ذلك, وكما لو كأنه يفعل اللعنة من الخلف,  أو أنه هو السبب في ما يحدث بسماحه له بها, و وهناك من يزداد في الخطأ ويقول أن الله هو المحرك لأبليس وهذا مستحيل لأنه لا يمكن أن يستعمل أبليس عدوه ضد أحبائه البشر,  هذا كله تعليم خطأ,
لأن الله لن يسمح بشيء الا أذا سمح الأنسان أولا به.
لاحظ ما يقوله الكتاب من ترتيب : الأول هو سماح الأنسان ثم ثانيا سماح الله :
فَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا تَرْبِطُونَهُ(تمنعونه) عَلَى الأَرْضِ (اولا) يَكُونُ قَدْ رُبِطَ فِي السَّمَاءِ (ثانيا) ، وَمَا تَحُلُّونَهُ(تسمحون به) عَلَى الأَرْضِ (اولا) يَكُونُ قَدْ حُلَّ فِي السَّمَاءِ (ثانيا).

لا تاتي لعنة الا وبسبب من الأنسان. عندما تصيب المؤمن لعنة هذا بسببه هو الذي خرج خارج ستر ومظلة الله العلي مثلما يقول مزمور 91 ,
وليس أن الله يخون من يحتمون به بأن ينزع حمايته عنهم ليعلمهم درسا أو ليجربهم هذه ليست صفات الله بل صفات أبليس الذي يريد أن يقتل ويذبح ويهلك أما يسوع أتى لتكون لنا حياة وتكون هذه الحياة لنا بفيض وبكثرة ليس فقط روحيا بل نفسيا وجسديا أيضا. الله لا يلعب بحمايتنا أبدا ولكنه ترس لمن يحتمون به.

 في كثير من الأحيان تأتي أيات توحي وكأن الله هو الذي يصيب (مثل أصابه الرب بالوبأ....) ويستند عليها الكثيرون في أثبات أن الرب يمكن أن يمرض أو يلعن.
 في حين الذي يدقق سيجد أن الكتاب لا يتضارب بأنه يقول كل عطية صالحة Good  هي من عند الله .

واللغة الأصلية للكتاب المقدس (اليونانية والعبرية) أعمق من العربية والأنجليزية حيث  أن كل أية يأتي بها ذكر بأن الله يفعل شيء سلبي مثل اللعنات,  تأتي كصيغة سماحية Permissive وليست مسببية Causative  . 

هذه الصيغ لا يمكن أن تترجم حرفيا لأنها صيغة وليست كلام حرفي, هي معنوية أكثر من ما هي حرفية, هي روح الكلام وليس حرف الكلام لذا عجزت الترجمات عن وضعها في كلمات.


*الصيغة السماحية Permissive أي الله سمح بها ولكنها ليست أرادته الصاحة الكاملة المرضية رومية 12 : 1 – 2  , ونحن علمنا أن الله يسمح بها لأن الأنسان سمح قبلها. بلا شك عندما نقرأ قبل الأية وبعدها سنجد أن الأنسان هو الذي فتح ثغرة لأبليس.

*الصيغة المسببية Causative :  أي الله يريدها وهي دائما تأتي مع الأيات التي فيها خير ومحبة الله.

 *المرجع هو  Young's Hebrew and Greek concordance 

 أيضا هناك من يستخدم الأية التي هي دائما تفسر خطأ ليقول أن الله هو الذي يصيبنا بالكوارث 1 كورنثوس 10 : 12 – 13 : (12) فَمَنْ تَوَهَّمَ أَنَّهُ صَامِدٌ، فَلْيَحْذَرْ أَنْ يَسْقُطَ (13) لَمْ يُصِبْكُمْ مِنَ التَّجَارِبِ إِلاَّ مَا هُوَ بَشَرِيٌّ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ أَمِينٌ وَجَدِيرٌ بِالثِّقَةِ، فَلاَ يَدَعُكُمْ تُجَرَّبُونَ فَوْقَ مَا تُطِيقُونَ، بَلْ يُدَبِّرُ لَكُمْ مَعَ التَّجْرِبَةِ سَبِيلَ الْخُرُوجِ مِنْهَا لِتُطِيقُوا احْتِمَالَهَا (14)لِذَلِكَ، يَا أَحِبَّائِي، اهْرُبُوا مِنْ عِبَادَةِ الأَصْنَامِ.

من المعروف من رسالة يعقوب أصحاح 1: أن الله غير مجرب بالشرور وهو يعاملنا كنفسه أنه لا يجربنا أبدا, يجرب الأنسان أذا أنجذب وأنخدع من شهوته أي السبب من الأنسان.

 الله لا يمكن أن يمنع أبليس من أن يجربنا لأن الأرض مؤجرة للأنسان, ولما جاء يسوع هزم أبليس وأعطانا أنتصاره, فنحن من الذي يوقف أبليس وليس الله. ولكن الله سوف يوقف أبليس من أن يفعل شيء يفوق قوة مقاومتك.

من هذا تفهم أن كل ما تعبر به هو في مستوى مقاومتك وليس أعلى منك حتى ولو وهمك أبليس أنك غير قادر على مقاومته. أطمئن بأن الله سوف يتدخل بأيقاف أبليس أذا فعل شيء يفوق قوتك . أذن أنت قادر على كل شيء في حياتك لأنك تؤمن بالله كل شيء مستطاع للذي يمارس أيمانه (المؤمن= الذي يمارس أيمانه).

 ولكي نفهم الأية يجب أن نقرأها جيدا.

الأية يأتي فيها شيئان الله يفعلهم, هما : 

1. الله سوف يمنع أبليس أن يفعل شيء أقوى منك أي يفوق قدرة مقاومتك.(لن يمنعه في حالة أنها في قدرتك.) وهذا ليس معناه أن الله أرسل المشكلة من الأساس ولكن حسب يعقوب 1 الله لا يجرب بالشرور. "لا تضلوا...." أي هناك من سيضل ويقول عكس هذا. بل يجرب الإنسان إذا إنجذب وإنخدع من شهوته(أي بسماح الإنسان).

2. الله يعطيك الحل للمشكلة طريقة للخروج منها وليس قوة لأحتمالها. وهذا لأن الله ضد المشكلة ذاتها وهو لم يرسلها.

 أذن, كلمة "مع" تعود على هذان الأمران وليس كما يفسر الكثيرون خطأ : " أن الله يعطي التجربة مع المنفذ في آن واحد"   حاشا, وألا يكون الله مزدوج الشخصية. بل كلمة "مع" تعود على منعه لأبليس و على أعطائه الطريقة للخروج منها لأانه يحبك وفي صفك. ولأنه لم يرسل التجربة.



وأني أتعجب كثيرا ... !!!!  :

- هل يعقل أن الله الذي يزيل اللعنة من على الأنسان أن يضعها على الأنسان ؟!!!  

حاشا وألا يكون مزدوج الشخصية رجل ذو رأيين Double minded  هو متقلقل في كل طرقه , وهذا ليس الله. يعقوب 1  فهو لن يفعل شيء ويضاده بعدها.


- أالذي خلق المناعة أيصيب الأنسان بمرض ضد مناعته؟!!!   حاشا.


- أيسوع الذي جال يشفي هل يصيب الناس بالمرض لأنه صعد للسماء ؟!!! حاشا لأنه هو هو أمس واليوم والى الأبد. فهو لازال يشفي وضد أعمال إبليس (الأمراض).

- ألم يفعل يسوع أفعال أبيه أي الشفاء والتحرير.... ؟ اذا لماذا يقول البعض " أننا لسنا نعلم فكر الله ناحية اللعنات...."  هذا خطأ,
لا, الله كشف عن هذا الأمر بوضوح فنحن نعلم فكر الله جيدا من جهة هذا الأمر حيث لأننا رأينا الأب في الأبن.
ماذا رأينا في يسوع؟ لنذهب للأناجيل ونرى الأب في يسوع :
- نرى أن يسوع أبن الله على الأرض يشفي ويريد أن يشفى..... عندما سؤل :  أن أردت تقدر...وأجابة يسوع كانت أريد فأطهر,
- وهو لم يعطي مرضا لأحد ليعلمه درسا ,
- ولم يؤجل شفاء أحد بل شفى جميع من لمسوه (أي من طلبوا منه وسعوا له) ,
- ولم يشفي أحدا بأنه أماته بل شفاه حرفيا من مرضه جعل العمي يبصرون ... !!! 
- قضى ثلثي2/3  من وقته يشفي والثلث 1/3  الأخر يعلم. أي هذه أغلبية وقته في ذلك.


جاء يسوع ليخلصنا من الخطيئة ونتائجها (اللعنات) جاء ليصنع فداء كامل فأن معنى خلاص في اليونانية Suzu  والفعل Soteria  :
تحرير , شفاء , أزدهار , حماية , ثبات وأستقرار ومتانة.

بلا شك سمعنا كثيرا عن التحرير من الخطيئة والأبدية ولكن هذا أنجيل ناقص.
ولكن كما وعظ يسوع والرسل هذه معاني الأنجيل كاملة حيث كانوا يشفون و يحررون.

أن كنت غارقا في البحر. فأنت معرض للموت بسبب أسماك القرش التي قد تتعشى بك وبسبب البرد القارس في المياه وبسبب السفن التي قد تطحنك وبسبب أختناقك من المياه. فعندما أنقذك فأنني لم أنقذك من الغرق في المياه فقط بل من كل هذه المخاطر : السفن , أسماك القرش ,من البرد , ....

كذلك يسوع عندما أفتداك من الخطية أفتداك من كل ما سببته أي نتائجها التي هي المرض والفقر وجميع اللعنات.

 علينا أن نقص ونقطع شريط الذاكرة الذي رسم في أذهاننا من أول سقوط أدم الي قيامة يسوع. ونتذكر فقط أننا صرنا الأن مثل أدم قبل السقوط. بل وآدم الأخير الذي هو يسوع المسيح.... 1 كو 15 : 45  فَهَكَذَا أَيْضاً قَدْ كُتِبَ: «صَارَ الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ، آدَمُ، نَفْساً حَيَّةً» وَأَمَّا آدَمُ الأَخِيرُ فَهُوَ روحٌ بَاعِثٌ لِلْحَيَاةِ"   لأننا كما هو هكذا نحن في هذا العالم 1 يوحنا 4 : 17 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا الْمَسِيحُ، هَكَذَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ.

 بعد هذا الأساس الكتابي يمكنني أن أجيب على أسئلة متكررة من معظم المؤمنين والتي عندما لا يجاوب عليها تؤدي بأن الأنسان ينغلق ويعاتب الله في داخله حتى وإن لم يعلن ذلك بفمه. وبهذا ولا يعرف أن يصلي:

- كيف أنال البركات التي علي ؟

لاحظ الطريقة الوحيدة بأن تنال البركات التي في المسيح هي أن تولد من الله. وأن تعرف عنها وعن كيف أن تأخذها.

لا تدخل نفسك في دوامة اللعنات وأن تنظر لحالك هل هذه لعنة أم لا....عليك بإدراك أن يسوع إفتداك (حدثت في الماضي) من اللعنات.

ما يحدث هو دخول إبليس من عدم معرفتك بذلك.

والمعرفة هي أن البركات فقط عليك الآن, وهي في غلاطية 3 : 9 , 13 -  14 (9)إِذَنِ الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى مَبْدَأِ الإِيمَانِ (نحن) يُتبَارَكُونَ مَعَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْمُؤْمِنِ....(13) إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ حَرَّرَنَا بِالْفِدَاءِ مِنْ لَعْنَةِ الشَّرِيعَةِ، إِذْ صَارَ لَعْنَةً عِوَضاً عَنَّا، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ كُتِبَ: «مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ» (14)لِكَيْ تَصِلَ بَرَكَةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِلَى الأُمَمِ (نحن) فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، فَنَنَالَ عَنْ طَرِيقِ الإِيمَانِ موعد الرُّوحَ (أي الوعد الذي وعد به الروح القدس لنا) .

ما عليك ملاحظته, الله لم يغير رأيه في اللعنة في العهد الجديد ولكنها لازالت لعنة في نظره. ولكن ما فعله في العهد الجديد هو أنه عالجها.

واللعنة المتوارثة قد تحدث مع من لم يعرفون الكلمة حيث أن يسوع قد أعطى لكل واحد الحرية في إختيار كيف تكون حياته . قال الكتاب عن العهد الجديد الذي نحن نعيش فيه أن كل إنسان يستطيع أن يحيا الحياة الرائعة التي يريدها له الله. لأن كل إنسان صار مستقل وهو موجه ومقرر حياته لتكون حسب مشيئة الله.

في العهد الجديد صار كل واحد وواحدة مسئول عن نفسه. وهذا مسر لأن لا عذر بعد الآن فالحل في يدك. 

إرميا 31 : 29 - 31 «وَفِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ لَنْ يَقُولَ أَحَدٌ: قَدْ أَكَلَ الَْآبَاءُ الْحِصْرِمَ فَضَرَسَتْ أَسْنَانُ الأَبْنَاءِ» (30)بَلْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ يَمُوتُ بِإِثْمِهِ، وَمَنْ يَأْكُلُ حِصْرِماً تَضْرَسُ أَسْنَانُهُ.(31)«هَا أَيَّامٌ مُقْبِلَةٌ»، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ أَقْطَعُ فِيهَا عَهْداً جَدِيدا

والدليل أن في هذه القصة حيث بدأ يسوع يوجه نظر التلاميذ على الحل وليس اللعنة :
يوحنا 9 : 1 – 4 وَفِيمَا كَانَ يَسُوعُ مَارّاً، رَأَى رَجُلاً أَعْمَى مُنْذُ وِلاَدَتِهِ، (2)فَسَأَلَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هَذَا أَمْ وَالِدَاهُ، حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟» (3)فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ هُوَ أَخْطَأَ وَلاَ وَالِدَاهُ، وَلكِنْ حَتَّى تَظْهَرَ فِيهِ أَعْمَالُ اللهِ. (4)فَعَلَيَّ أَنْ أَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي مَا دَامَ الْوَقْتُ نَهَاراً.
 لم تكن خطيئته الفردية أو المتوارثة بل هذه يد أبليس وليست يد الله كما يفسر الكثير هذه القصة. لأن أعمال الأب كانت في نفس الأية وهي بشفائه.  فكلمة "ولكن حتى تظهر أعمال الله" سببت أن الكثيرون يقولون أن الشخص كان مريضا لكي تظهر يد الله. أي أن الله أمرضه ليشفيه...هذا خطأ.
لا يوجد تنقيط في الآية في الأصل اليوناني فقد وضعها البشر. فإن الجملة تنتهي عند كلمة أبواه أو والديه. هيا لنقرأ الجملة ثانية :  (3)فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ هُوَ أَخْطَأَ وَلاَ وَالِدَاهُ. (إنتهت جملة وتبدأ جملة أخرى)
وَلكِنْ حَتَّى تَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُ اللهِ فَعَلَيَّ أَنْ أَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي مَا دَامَ الْوَقْتُ نَهَاراً.

وعلاج ذلك هو معرفة ما لك في المسيح.

 قد تكون مولود من عائلة مارست السحر لا تصدق التعليم الذي يقول عليك بكسر اللعنة اتي على عائلتك... عليك فقط أن تعرف ما لك من بركات في المسيح ومن أنت أنت إبن الله وصرت من نسل الله وليس من نسل عائلتك الجسدية أي تأثير عليك. . فقط إعرف ذلك ومارس سلطانك.

إبليس يعمل في الظلمة مثل عدم المعرفة ولكن عندما تأتي المعرفة أي النور لا يستطيع أن يكون له مكان في حياتك!!! هللويا!

وكيف لى ان اميز ان كانت الاحداث المؤلمة والمتواصلة التى تقع على سببها لعنة او انها حرب شيطانية؟
 ليس عليك أن تبحث كثيرا للتفريق بين الحرب أو اللعنة فلا يوجد فرق الإثنين واحد البشر هم الذين فرقوا. في كل الأحوال هي من إبليس والحل واحد. أن تعرف وأن تأخذ ما لك في المسيح.
 إبليس عندما يدخل يجلب مصائب  أيلعنات.  فقط عندما تواجه تحدي أو مشكلة ما أو مرض أو أيا كان ممن لا يريده الله لك ومذكورفي قائمة اللعنات, ببساطة عليك أن تأخذ ما لك في المسيح بالأيمان (أقرأ كتب ومقالات الأيمان والكلمة المنطوقة على الموقع لتفهم ما أعنيه) ما لك في المسيح هو الشفاء والتسديد لأحتياجاتك....

أكرر : ليس عليك أن تبحث كثيرا للتفريق بين الحرب أو اللعنة بل عليك بأن تغلق الأبواب التي المفتوحة التي أعطت لأبليس مكان (مثل عدم معرفة الكلمة من جهة هذه المشكلة أو التعليم الخطأ). وعليك تأخذ ما لك في المسيح 

وما هو السبيل لكسر اللعنة ؟ 

المعرفة هي الطريقة

أنت لا تحتاج إلى كسر لعنة لأنها كسرت . فقط آمن بأن يسوع صار لعنة وإفتداك من هذه اللعنة. إغلق الباب في وجه أبليس بأن و بأن تعلن بفمك : " أنا حر من اللعنة لأن يسوع حمل اللعنات عني لذلك أنا أمنعك أبليس بأسم يسوع عن أن تكمل في بقائك."  أنت لا تحتاج الأن يصلي لك أحد أو أن تصلي صلاة معينة أو أن تتوب عن خطايا أجدادك. فقط أنت مسؤول عن نفسك.

إن كنت تخطيء بطريقة غير مكترثة بلا شك توقف عن الخطيئة المسببة لدخول إبليس في حياتك (لا تـأتي لعنة الا و بسبب, لذا أيقاف السبب يتم بفحص الأمر من كلمة الله وأغلاق هذه الثغرة.)

أهم شيء هو أن تعرف من أنت وما لك في المسيح. إعرف وتكلم أنك مبارك.

إن كنت تعاني من مرض إعرف عن الشفاء الإلهي ولا تدخل نفسك في دوامة اللعنات.
(أنصح بأن تقرأ كتاب "سلطان المؤمن" في صفحة كتب على الموقع)

خلاصة :

تأتي اللعنات على المؤمن :
   1. حينما يؤمن بأنها ستأتي بسبب تعليم خطأ عن اللعنات   (معرفة خطأ).
   2. حينما لا يعرف ما فعله المسيح  (نقص المعرفة).
   3. حينما لا يطبق المعرفة الصحيحة وعدم ممارسته لسلطانه.

كيف أغلق باب أبليس ؟ 
هذا بطريقتين ذكروا في أفسس 4 :  21 – 32  بهما لا تعطي لأبليس مكان : 
أ. تجديد الذهن بالمعرفة الكتابية: (تبديل طريقة التفكير الغير كتابية بتعليم كتابي صحيح) وهذا بأن تقرأ كلمة الله بروح الحكمة والإعلان. وقراءة تعاليم سليمة مثل المواضيع التي على موقعنا لأنه يشمل تعاليم من جهة الصحة والمال والصلاة الصحيحة... فتعرف ما هو الذي لك في المسيح من حقوق وبهذا تجعل لنفسك طريقة تفكير كتابية.
ب. صلب الجسد: بأن تقول لا للجسد , هذا يصير سهلا بعد تجديد الذهن.  

هناك من يسأل : أذا كنت أنا المسبب لدخول أبليس في حياتي, فأنا لا أستطيع ولا يستطيع أحد أن يغلق الباب, لأن لا يوجد أحد بلا خطيئة ؟
الحل هو أنك تكون سريع التوبة عن أي خطيئة يلومك عليها ضميرك. لا تؤجل بل تب في الحال. لتكن رقيق القلب أي ذات ضمير حساس. هذا يجعلك دائما في ظل العلي.
لا أقصد التوبة بلا سبب الأحتياطية, لا هذه خطر لأنها تجعلك مذنب أمام نفسك طوال الوقت فستبعدك عن الله. أنت بر الله وبلا لوم امام الله. حتى ولو أخطأت. عليك أن تفهم البر.

- لماذا نصلي في حين أن الله يعلم ما أريده لماذا لا يفعله لنا دون الصلاة؟
الله لن يفعل شيء دون أذنك له لأنك أنت سيد الأرض لذا هو ينتظر منك بأن تسمح له بأن يتدخل في الأمر.

- لماذا لا يوقف الله الشر من الأرض؟
لأن أبليس (وليس الله) هو رئيس هذا العالم والعالم وضع في يد أبليس.
ولكن لأن الأرض أعطيت لبني أدم لذا فنحن (وليس الله) من نسمح لله بأن يتدخل بصلواتنا وكلماتنا المنطوقة. لذلك أنت نور العالم.
أنت من سيسمح بدخول الله على الأرض وهذا جذر التشفع. ولكن كيف ؟

الله كان يبحث عن أنسان  ليتشفع (أي ليدخل الله على الأرض)  حتى لا تفسد الأرض أشعياء 59 : 16 (16) وَإِذْ لَمْ يَجِدْ إِنْسَاناً يَنْتَصِرُ لِلْحَقِّ، وَأَدْهَشَهُ أَنْ لاَ يَرَى شَفِيعاً.
 وهذا حدث في يسوع.

والأنسان كان يبحث عن أنسان ليتشفع (أي ليسمح بدخول الله) ويصل بينه وبين الله أيوب 9 : 33 (33) وَلَيْسَ مِنْ حَكَمٍ بَيْنَنَا يَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَى كِلَيْنَا.
 وهذا حدث في يسوع.

ولكن هذا حدث في يسوع الذي كان يتحتم أن يتوفر فيه هذه الشروط لكي يقوم بدوره بنجاح وبطريقة رسمية :

1. أبن الله .

2. أن يكون في جسد .

3. أن يكون على الأرض .

ولكن يسوع الأن في السماء عن يمين الأب وليس في الأرض. 
لذا لكي لا تتوقف عملية التشفع الأن بتتم عن طريقك أنت هل تعلم أن كل هذه الشروط الأن :

1. أنت أبن الله . يوحنا 1 : 12 .

2. أنت في جسد الأن .

3. أنت على الأرض الأن .

نعم يسوع حي في كل حين ليشفع من أجلك عن يمين الأب ولكن هذا لا يتم ألا عن طريق جسده الذي على الأرض وأنت عضو في جسده. لذا فائدة الصلاة بألسنة لأنك تصلي ما لا تعرفه بذهنك وتصلي بطريقة دقيقة وبالتفصيل .

رومية 8 : 26 - 27 (26)وَكَذلِكَ الرُّوحُ أَيْضاً يُمِدُّنَا بِالْعَوْنِ لِنَقْهَرَ ضَعْفَنَا (ضعفنا في الأية هو عدم معرفتنا ما يجب أن نقوله في الصلاة). فَإِنَّنَا لاَ نَعْلَمُ مَا يَجِبُ أَنْ نُصَلِّيَ لأَجْلِهِ كَمَا يَلِيقُ، وَلَكِنَّ الرُّوحَ نَفْسَهُ يُؤَدِّي الشَّفَاعَةَ عَنَّا بِأَنَّاتٍ تَفُوقُ التَّعْبِيرَ(اليوناني هنا يقول لا يمكن أن تعبر عنها بلغتك) (27)عَلَى أَنَّ فَاحِصَ الْقُلُوبِ يَعْلَمُ قَصْدَ الرُّوحِ، لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ يَشْفَعُ فِي الْقِدِّيسِينَ بِمَا يُوَافِقُ اللهَ .

 و لأنك ستأخذ ما تصليه فقط , سواء صحيحا أو خطأ . مثل : (شعب أسرائيل الذي صلى صلاة خاطئة وأستجيبت لأنهم هم من سمحوا وأرادوا بذلك . صلوا بأن يكون لهم ملكا في حين هذه ليست أرادة الله)   لذلك عليك أن تصلي بالمطلوب بطريقة صحيحة ودقيقة وهذا يتوفر في الصلاة بالروح (بألسنة). أقرأ عنها في الموقع.

 أبدأ بأخذ ما لك في المسيح, لأن البركات لن تسقط عليك من نفسها بل أذهب أنت وخذها :

أنت مبارك بكل بركة روحية في عالم الروح يخدمها لك الروح القدس (هذا اليوناني) أفسس 1 : 3 (3) تَبَارَكَ اللهُ ، أَبُو رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي بَارَكَنَا بِكُلِّ بَرَكَةٍ رُوحِيَّةٍ فِي الأَمَاكِنِ السَّمَاوِيَّةِ. 

لاحظ أن الأية بالماضي "باركك" هذا بالضبط ما حدث مع شعب الله  في العهد القديم,
تثنية 9 : 23 (23)وَحِينَ أَرْسَلَكُمُ الرَّبُّ مِنْ قَادَشَ بَرْنِيعَ وَأَمَرَ: اصْعَدُوا ِلامْتِلاَكِ الأَرْضِ الَّتِي وَهَبْتُهَا لَكُمْ (بالماضي)

بما أن الرب يقول في الكتاب " لتصير بركات أبراهيم علينا نحن المؤمنين الأن." فهي من حقنا الأن. فأنت مبارك بها (بالماضي) أنها موجودة في عالم الروح الأن. يسوع أشتراها لك.

أنت من هو عليك أستدعائها (البركات) من عالم الروح (السماويات) لعالم العيان (المادي) بأيمانك. ولن يفعل الله هذا لك لأنها تحتاج للسان أنسان على الأرض. أي كلماتك أنت.

هذا يذكرني ببخار الماء الذي يحيط بك في الهواء الأن, ولن يظهر لعالم العيان الا بتدخل منك, بأن تحضر سطح بارد, فيتكثف هذا البخار الذي كان موجود طوال الوقت (في الماضي) .

هل ترى البركات الروحية والنفسية الجسدية في العهد القديم كانت رائعة أليس كذلك؟؟!! هي من حقك الأن لأنك وارث لبركات أبراهيم, بل أنت الأن في عهد أفضل, بوعود أفضل عبرانين 8 : 6 
اذن أذا كان العهد القديم رائع فهذا أروع أذا كان العهد القديم فيه شفاء وأزدهار وحماية فهذا العهد الجديد به شفاء وأزدهار وحماية أكثر . 

والذي يضمن لك تحقيق وعود هذا العهد هو يسوع لأنها كلفته حياته فأن دمه يغلف ويضمن كل الوعود التي في كتاب هذا العهد. 

كمن يقول باللغة العامية "بحياتي سأفعل ذلك ... برقبتي سأفعل ذلك" .

هكذا يسوع ولكنه حقا بحياته فعلها والحقيقة سوف لن يفعلها في المستقبل لأنه فعلها بحياته منذ 2000 عام.

مالم تراه عين ما لم تسمع به أذن ما لم يخطر على بال ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه  هذه الأية هي الينا هنا على الأرض وليس عن السماء. هذا ما يقوله الكتاب  لأنك 
أنت الأن في السماء جالس (بالماضي) عن يمين الأب في السماوات عاليا فوق كل مملكة الظلمة أفسس 1: 20 - 21 و أفسس 2 : 6 وأنت هنا في الأرض لذا أنت هو الموصل للسماء والأرض.

الرب يسوع رأسنا في السماء ونحن جسده على الأرض. فنحن نعيش حسب قوانين ومباديء وأمدادات السماء ونحن على الأرض.

الرب يحتاج الى جسد ليصل للأرض ويعمل فيها. لأنه بدون جسد لا يمكن أن يعمل الله شيء على الأرض.  لهذا السبب يقول الكتاب في عبرانين 10 : 5 هيأت لي جسدا عن الرب يسوع. لأن من غيره لما تمكن يسوع أن يفعل كل ذلك لنا.
 وهذا هو جسد المؤمن, هذا هو جسدك أنت.

أيضا أبليس لا يقدر أن يعمل على الأرض بدون جسد.

لذلك قدم جسدك لله يوميا كذبيحة حية وأعلن بفمك أنا(الكائن الروحي) اليوم أسيطر على جسدي(السكن الذي أسكن فيه) وأستخدمه كألة للبر اليوم.

أرفض بأن تعيش بأقل من ما فعله يسوع لك. لماذا لا تستمتع بالميراث الذي لك في يسوع؟؟!!

بعد كل هذا ستجد أنك لست متعب في هذه الأرض بل غالب ومسيطر على مواقفك وظروفك وليست هي المسيطرة عليك.

أن سألت ملكا أن يترك ملكه الذي هو يسود عليه فستجده يرفض. أليس هذا صحيح؟

هكذا أنت المؤمن (المؤمن = من يعيش بالأيمان وليس أسما) عندما تأخذ ما لك  في المسيح ستجد نفسك لا تعاني من الهزيمة أمام ظروفك ومشاكلك لأنك دائما تغلبها بيسوع, بل ستجد أن أبليس هو من يعاني منك. وبدلا من أنك تهرب منه سيهرب هو منك لأنه ظلمة  وأنت نور وتسلك بنور الكلمة والنور يؤثر على الظلمة وليس العكس.

 وستجد أن السبب الذي يجعلك تريد أن تذهب للسماء هو شوقك لترى الرب وليس بسبب أنك هاربا من هذه الأرض ومن العناء - كما يعلم الكثيرين أنها أرض الشقاء والعناء -  بل هي أرض الأنتصار والأرتفاع فقط بيسوع.

السبب الذي يجعلك تريد أن تذهب للسماء هو شوقك لترى الرب وليس بسبب أنك هاربا من هذه الأرض. لأنك منتصرا هنا على الأرض وتملك في هذه الحياة كملك بيسوع الممسوح الذي أفتداك له كل المجد . قم وأمتلك الأرض التي أعطاها لك الأب. لا تنتظر لحظة. *​_


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تصلي في حين أن الله يعلم ما تريده ؟  لماذا لا يوقف الله الشر من الأرض ؟ ماذا عن البركات واللعنات والمؤمن ؟ هل بركات المؤمن في العهد الجديد ر*

.تونى.تون.

شكرااااا لمجهودك الجبار اخي

موضوع رااااااااااااااائع 

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## happy angel (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تصلي في حين أن الله يعلم ما تريده ؟  لماذا لا يوقف الله الشر من الأرض ؟ ماذا عن البركات واللعنات والمؤمن ؟ هل بركات المؤمن في العهد الجديد ر*

*ميرسى ياتونى موضوع راااااائع جدااا


ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## SALVATION (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تصلي في حين أن الله يعلم ما تريده ؟  لماذا لا يوقف الله الشر من الأرض ؟ ماذا عن البركات واللعنات والمؤمن ؟ هل بركات المؤمن في العهد الجديد ر*

_


كليمو قال:



.تونى.تون.

شكرااااا لمجهودك الجبار اخي

موضوع رااااااااااااااائع 

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير كليمو لتقيمك وتشجيعاتك الدائما
يسلملى مرورك_​


----------



## SALVATION (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تصلي في حين أن الله يعلم ما تريده ؟  لماذا لا يوقف الله الشر من الأرض ؟ ماذا عن البركات واللعنات والمؤمن ؟ هل بركات المؤمن في العهد الجديد ر*

_


happy angel قال:



*ميرسى ياتونى موضوع راااااائع جدااا


ربنا يفرح قلبك​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييييير هابى لزوقك
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## mero_engel (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تصلي في حين أن الله يعلم ما تريده ؟  لماذا لا يوقف الله الشر من الأرض ؟ ماذا عن البركات واللعنات والمؤمن ؟ هل بركات المؤمن في العهد الجديد ر*

*هايل يا توني *
*موضوع جميل جدا *
*يستاهل التقييم *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تصلي في حين أن الله يعلم ما تريده ؟  لماذا لا يوقف الله الشر من الأرض ؟ ماذا عن البركات واللعنات والمؤمن ؟ هل بركات المؤمن في العهد الجديد ر*

_


mero_engel قال:



*هايل يا توني *
*موضوع جميل جدا *
*يستاهل التقييم *
*ربنا يباركك*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير يا ميرو
مرورك الدائم هو تقيمى
مشكوره كتيييييييييييييير
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تصلي في حين أن الله يعلم ما تريده ؟  لماذا لا يوقف الله الشر من الأرض ؟ ماذا عن البركات واللعنات والمؤمن ؟ هل بركات المؤمن في العهد الجديد ر*

*موضوع مفيد 
بس زهقت من كتر القراة 

مرسي يا توني ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تصلي في حين أن الله يعلم ما تريده ؟  لماذا لا يوقف الله الشر من الأرض ؟ ماذا عن البركات واللعنات والمؤمن ؟ هل بركات المؤمن في العهد الجديد ر*

_


rgaa luswa قال:



*موضوع مفيد 
بس زهقت من كتر القراة 

مرسي يا توني ربنا يعوضك​*

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههه
يسلملى مرورك راجعا ليسوع
الرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تصلي في حين أن الله يعلم ما تريده ؟  لماذا لا يوقف الله الشر من الأرض ؟ ماذا عن البركات واللعنات والمؤمن ؟ هل بركات المؤمن في العهد الجديد ر*

موضوع راااااااائع يا تونى 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تصلي في حين أن الله يعلم ما تريده ؟  لماذا لا يوقف الله الشر من الأرض ؟ ماذا عن البركات واللعنات والمؤمن ؟ هل بركات المؤمن في العهد الجديد ر*

_


kokoman قال:



موضوع راااااااائع يا تونى 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللى ميرسى كتييير يا مان
يسلملى مرورك​_​


----------

